# 4-channel OTA Edge deals with lifetime service?



## JackMcC (Aug 11, 2019)

Just curious if anyone has seen any. 

Channel master only advertises the 2 channel OTA model and I’ve seen the 4-channel model on Amazon but with no lifetime service deal though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

JackMcC said:


> Just curious if anyone has seen any.
> 
> Channel master only advertises the 2 channel OTA model and I've seen the 4-channel model on Amazon but with no lifetime service deal though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4 channels would be nice!


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

Considering the cost from those few selling the 4 tuner OTA Edge seems to average around $350. I wouldn't want to think what they would charge for one with an "All-in" subscription if they did offer it. ...

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## misfitflt (Aug 13, 2007)

You could always buy two 2-tuner Edges and record 4 channels. ;-)


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

misfitflt said:


> You could always buy two 2-tuner Edges and record 4 channels. ;-)


Hey that's what we did when we had single tuner S1's so we could record 2 shows at a time! 

Scott


----------

